# Where can one get a "Tree root cutter"



## Aerial (Sep 21, 2005)

Does anyone know who sells tree root cutters?

We are doing work for a concrete firm, they are replacing sidewalks and need tree roots cut before they remove the old concrete. The one I'm looking for is like a concrete saw. 

Unless there is a different kind out there.

Thanks.


----------



## Tree Wizard (Sep 21, 2005)

Vermeer sells them. They are commonly known as "tree destroyers."


----------



## Sbusta (Sep 22, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7547671075

See above for a used dosko. 

I would consider an Alpine they are very good for this. http://www.alpinemagnum.com/


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Sep 22, 2005)

It sounds like a very libelous activity, cutting the support of very big heavy objects that tower over vehicle and human foot traffic!
What are you going to say when one of these trees falls and kills a child walking on the new sidewalk? "I didn't think cutting the roots of the tree would make it fall." or "I didn't think there would be people walking on the sidewalk."


----------



## Aerial (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks the DOSKO ROOT CUTTER is the one I was looking for.


----------



## protreecare (Sep 22, 2005)

When we do tree preservation projects, we use vibratory plows. The do not make quite as neat of cuts, but they move fast and do make better cuts than ripping with a loader.


----------



## treesurgeon (Sep 23, 2005)

Tree Wizard said:


> Vermeer sells them. They are commonly known as "tree destroyers."


or use the, rclwtht.
commonly known as, root cutting lawsuit waiting to happen tool.


----------



## Aerial (Sep 23, 2005)

treesurgeon said:


> commonly known as, root cutting lawsuit waiting to happen tool.




Yes we are full aware of the possibility of lawsuits. It is far better to cut the root than to have them ripped up by a backhoe!

We will not be cutting close to the trees anyways.

But thanks for the heads up!


----------

